# Large Mouth Bass



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam he is tiny

and whats up with all that alagea


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Is that in your house?


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Skull 3....cool!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

he looks like a feeder


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Mines Better :rasp: j/k


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

makes me want to get out the fishing pole. jk. nice fish how big a tank do u have him in


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

it's so awesome if you feed them like 20 goldfish and they cram like 10 in their mouth


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

pamonster said:


> it's so awesome if you feed them like 20 goldfish and they cram like 10 in their mouth
> [snapback]837711[/snapback]​


lol my pike and Oscars do the same thing


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

Actully, that is my bass. The algea is there to promote acclimation, and to imitate his natural habitat, and because im too lazy to clean the f*cking tank. As for HIGHOCTANE's bass, that is a laugh...You should feed that thing sometime this month...And whats up with all that revolting fin damage it acquired????


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

that is not algae on the bottum of the tank.

dude.. do a f*cking water change.. jesus christ. you give hobbyest bad raps.


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

Peacock said:


> that is not algae on the bottum of the tank.
> dude.. do a f*cking water change.. jesus christ. you give hobbyest bad raps.
> [snapback]838236[/snapback]​


 I AM AFRAID THAT IS ALGEA THERE SON....IT PROMOTES ACCLIMATION TO THE PRISTINE AQUARIUM ENVIRONMENT.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Pristine aquarium environment? Compared to an actual lake, no aquarium is going to have water quality even a fraction as good as that found in a lake. If anything you're aclimatizing him from the pristine lake environment to the filthy aquarium environment.

And those comments towards High Octane were completely out of line, especially coming from someone who apparently never siphons his gravel.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

ew clean ur tank. I personally think high octane's fish is better and healthier looking. Dude and that looks like sh*t on the bottom of your tank...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Is this supposed to be a joke? Pristine? If this is a joke, it aint funny. Clean that sh*t, you are hurting your fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam gar master got owned


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

ouch, that hurts, guys....my bass is healthy as a horse...NOT A DRIP. Look at the other dudes starved rotted bass and then look at my endowed specimen. you will notice the results...i garunteeeeeeee


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

gar-master said:


> ouch, that hurts, guys....my bass is healthy as a horse...NOT A DRIP. Look at the other dudes starved rotted bass and then look at my endowed specimen. you will notice the results...i garunteeeeeeee
> [snapback]839226[/snapback]​


Endowed specimen my ass. Dont be so lazy and do a water change already


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

damn, wtf are you going to do when he is big?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Animal Abuse.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Only if he dosnt get a larger tank


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

"And those comments towards High Octane were completely out of line, especially coming from someone who apparently never siphons his gravel."

elTwitcho







YOU!!! Thanks elTwitcho









That bass I posted was less then an inch long! It was WILD caught with a net along the shore of a pond which describes why it's fins were tore a bit and why it was so skinny. The dam thing was AN INCH BIG!!! It could barely fit a pellet in its mouth let alone any other food. I tried my best to bring it back to health and then gave it to a friend who is currently raising it. 
Your tank on the other hand is a complete MESS!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That first Picture made me laugh








Nice fish


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

his fish does look pretty healthy and its not like a lake is a brita filter to begin with

as long as hes not overfeeding and there is proper filtration, that shouldnt be a problem.

just get a snail though, k?


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> damn, wtf are you going to do when he is big?
> [snapback]840252[/snapback]​


I plan to fry him up with some bluegill appetizers.

I have also nursed him back to health... This bass was half dead laying in a tire track puddle next to the carp trap at the local marsh. If I let him go, he would surley be the treat of some gluttous carp.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

carp eat fish eggs not fish......

maybe a dead fish too....

that is poop on ur gravel.....algea is green or poo brown... ur gravel is dark grey... it may be dead algae which is the absolute worse thing ina tank... and i u wanted him to feel at home u woulda gotten hima bunch of plants form the lake.....


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

con man said:


> carp eat fish eggs not fish......
> maybe a dead fish too....
> that is poop on ur gravel.....algea is green or poo brown... ur gravel is dark grey... it may be dead algae which is the absolute worse thing ina tank... and i u wanted him to feel at home u woulda gotten hima bunch of plants form the lake.....
> [snapback]841570[/snapback]​


I REGRET TO INFORM YOU CARP WILL EAT FISH, GIVIN THE OPPORTUNITY.


----------

